# @@ اختبار اللغة الانجليزية بالكليات @@



## zezo0 (25 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته






يا اخوانى 


من يعرف شىء عن اختبارات اللغة الانجليزية للقبول بالكليات شكلها بيبقى عامل ازاى وانواع الاسئلة
وما مدى صعوبتها


ارجو الافادة 

وشكرا


----------



## مهندس/اسماعيل (1 مارس 2007)

لايوجد اختبار للغه للدراسه في احدي الكليات


----------



## theking85 (1 مارس 2007)

لا يوجد في الجامعه العربيه المفتوحه


----------



## theking85 (1 مارس 2007)

بل يوجد
في الجامعه أعلاه


----------



## عزوا (3 مارس 2007)

http://www.francesking.co.uk/test/default.asp

I hope it will be useful for you
If it is not useful you can tell me


----------



## عزوا (3 مارس 2007)

www.languageuponthames.co.uk

You can do online exam and and know you level
goodluck


----------



## sulhi (5 مارس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## رجبوه (10 مارس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

